# Repticon Columbia SC June 21-22



## Phoxman (Jun 10, 2006)

I will be vending the Repticon Show in Columbia SC next weekend (June 21-22). I will have the following available:

D. leucomela (2-5 months & adults)
D. azureus (2-8 months)
D. tinctorus - Suriname Cobalts (2-4months)

I also have a proven pair of D. lamasi (Panguana) in a 15 gallon well planted tank. I am not bring this pair unless I know someone wants them. If you are interested just let me know. There are tads in the tank currently.

Stop by and let me know you are from Dendroboard.

Kevin


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I completly forgot about this show!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

See Frognut, now you can go to that one since I had to change our meeting.
Candy


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)




----------

